# Fuji Team LE or Trek 2100?



## ph0ust (Mar 17, 2006)

hi all. i am buying my first road bike. never been a cyclist, but am doing my first triathlon and plan to do at least a few to several a year. i want a solid bike that will work well for me for at least several years. i have ridden both, but to be honest with you they are both great to ride. i am trying to find a way to ride them next to one another (i don't have an lbs that carries both brands, just two separate shops near each other) so i can get a feel for which i like more. cost is a wash, as i am getting both for about the same deal (~$1250). components are a bit different on each bike though:

'06 trek 2100 (stock per catalog): ultegra in rear, 105 elsewhere, with cane creek scr3 brakes; entry level bontrager wheels; shimano 105 pedals.

'06 fuji team le (stock): all ultegra, including pedals. entry level shimano wheels.

i guess i am looking for any advice or comments. i know both are good bikes. the trek felt a little more nimble and lighter, the fuji was really really smooth. i like both, but haven't been able to make up my mind. i think i lean towards trek because it is trek, but i actually like the shop that has the fuji more.... man this is a toss up. 

any thoughts, advice or comments are really appreciated. thanks!


----------



## stez (Mar 13, 2006)

Really, I don't know why your concerning yourself with those when you should be looking at a fixed gear bike. Their light, less confusing without all those gears to worry about and way, way more manly to ride.  Cowboy up already . . . get riding.


----------



## dperk789 (Sep 19, 2005)

stez said:


> Really, I don't know why your concerning yourself with those when you should be looking at a fixed gear bike. Their light, less confusing without all those gears to worry about and way, way more manly to ride.  Cowboy up already . . . get riding.




gee that was helpful! 
I have a Trek 2100 currently that I have modified a good deal. The Trek is a very solid bike an it has a carbon seat stay that helps out some with road vibe. I'm not sure wich model of Fuji your looking at. Does it have a carbon seat stay?Both bikes should serve your purpose pretty well. I would recommend purchasing the one that fits you the best, is most comfortable and has the better wheel set. IMHO


----------



## collectorvelo (Oct 30, 2003)

*hard to compare*

the Trek is an aluminum frame with carbon rear stays [which many people feel do nothing]

the Fuji is Full Carbon Frame -- and is made in the same factory as Specialized and Cannondale carbon frames -- may also be made in same frame factory as Scott and windsor carbon frames

if they are the same price; most people would much prefer full carbon


----------



## The Carlster (Sep 16, 2005)

Get anything but the Trek. Trek's are like a$$holes, everyone has one. Hyper low on the coolness factor if you care about that. I'd sure look at C-dal Six13 if you can swing that - as everybody who has one says it's the best bike they've ever ridden, myself included.


----------



## collectorvelo (Oct 30, 2003)

*cannondale?*

Get anything besides that Cannondale
it looks silly and rides worse -- the entire design is just wrong


----------



## dperk789 (Sep 19, 2005)

The Carlster said:


> Get anything but the Trek. Trek's are like a$$holes, everyone has one. Hyper low on the coolness factor if you care about that. I'd sure look at C-dal Six13 if you can swing that - as everybody who has one says it's the best bike they've ever ridden, myself included.



Everybody?? Sounds like you work for Cannondale.Both brands are good. I really don't ride to be "Hyper Cool".  Maybe you do?


----------



## rstel66 (Mar 16, 2004)

collectorvelo said:


> the Trek is an aluminum frame with carbon rear stays [which many people feel do nothing]
> 
> the Fuji is Full Carbon Frame -- and is made in the same factory as Specialized and Cannondale carbon frames -- may also be made in same frame factory as Scott and windsor carbon frames
> 
> if they are the same price; most people would much prefer full carbon


Actually, the Team LE is aluminum with carbon seatstays. It's an OEM bike made by Fuji for Performance. Great value with it's part spec, Ult 10 spd but the frame is basically a semi compact version of the 05 Roubaix Pro. Looks good with the matte black paint.


----------



## The Carlster (Sep 16, 2005)

dp, If you fail to see that a lot people buy bikes (once they have it narrowed down to a few) because they like the way it looks (due to the ride differences are slight) or think it's "cool" then you and everyone you know must be riding Novaras. 

Having an AL a$$ end of a bike for maximum stiffness coupled w/ a CF TT and ST for comfort plus rigidity makes absolutly no sense - that's why the 613 is about the highest rated frame out there now and all the ex racers (and other experienced people who know a lot @ bikes) who are riding 613s now like it much better than high zoot rides. Great point, LOL


----------

